# Moss walls



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious what is the best moss to be using to make a moss wall?

Also would a flame moss wall look ok?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't had a moss wall ever, so, I'm guessing now.

I think that *java moss will be the best for a wall*.
Because, it *can grown with a low light* (and wall will have a low light because it will be placed ortogonal to light rays), it *grows in all directions*, and it *most affordable and easy to find moss* here.

I have a flame moss on a roof on my cave-house. It grows very slowly. It has distinctive difference between top (stems) and bottom (roots) parts. This moss is growing up. And I read that it will start spreading after it has reached its maximum size. So, it's not that fast 
I don't think that flame moss is a good one for a wall.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can use almost any moss you want; all mosses are low light requiring plants. There is no "best" moss, it depends on what you like, and what effect you are aiming for.

I have tried a Java Moss wall, and did not like it. A Fissidens moss wall is quite attractive.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Most ppl I've seen use Xmas moss or Taiwan moss. I am
using java for mine because this is the only moss availble to me currently. Once my moss shipment comes in I may change it up


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i think java moss would probably be the easiest too. i actually had the java moss in my shrimp tank take hold of the glass and start spreading out into a wall on it's own, and it covered almost half the back and part of one side when i tore the tank down. that was in a 10g and i moved it to my 29g near the back wall again, hoping it will do the same.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

The best moss wall I've seen in person is a phoenix moss mall. Java is ok but doesn't grow nicely like phoenix


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

indeed the Java is very stringy an cant get annoying, you want a moss that grows slowly, and fills in nicely.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Here's a good link about moss walls:

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Constructing_a_Moss_Wall-186748.html

and a description of commonly available mosses:

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Mosses_for_the_Masses-182772.html


----------

